# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Injection Site

## trainingsport9

I am due to start a HGH cycle, and having read all the information available, my one question that remains is where exactly to inject HGH.
I have found information regarding where to inject AAS and was wondering whether the sites would be the same or different to this? 

Thanks.

----------


## Soar

From my understanding its injected into the fatty tissue similar to hcg injections 

Attachment 131228

Attachment 131229

----------


## snowman

^^^^^^ that works.

----------


## MuscleInk

You read all the info available and nothing provided any information on where or how to inject? I find that impossible to believe.

----------


## trainingsport9

ok thanks for the help.

obviously I have not read everything available, perhaps I should have stated that I have read up on the subject but have had trouble in locating articles dealing with injection sites specifically for HGH, and if it was different to AAS.

----------


## Synergy1

So what is best IM or sub C?

----------


## Othello

Hi

While doing my research, I came accross this 

black areas indicate where to inject. I do it around belly button. alernating sides.

----------

